# Winter Tyre Mod found on Pinterest...



## MontyVeda (5 Dec 2019)

Not sure what this is trying to achieve...







There was no explanation, just the 4 easy to follow steps.


----------



## Threevok (5 Dec 2019)

Yes I have seen that before elsewhere

I have also seen the DIY spikes using screws


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2019)

Works same way as snow chains.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Dec 2019)

I've seen that before, years ago - I think before I'd joined up here. An interesting idea, but not on a rim-braked bike like the one illustrated.

In my experience, knobbly tyres work quite well in fresh snow so I wonder how much of difference it would actually make?


----------



## Threevok (5 Dec 2019)

Are the shorts compulsory though ?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Dec 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Not sure what this is trying to achieve...
> 
> View attachment 495492
> 
> ...




I've seen that before, it's a great idea ... until you apply the brakes.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> Are the shorts compulsory though ?


That's a good point. What I took to be snow might actually be fine sand in which case the ties could make more of a difference to traction. There's still the little brake issue though.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Dec 2019)

Eventually the cable ties will wear through the inner tube.


----------



## Threevok (5 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Eventually the cable ties will wear through the inner tube.




Agreed

Tubeless would be more dramatic


----------



## Sharky (5 Dec 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've seen that before, years ago - I think before I'd joined up here. An interesting idea, but not on a rim-braked bike like the one illustrated.
> 
> In my experience, knobbly tyres work quite well in fresh snow so I wonder how much of difference it would actually make?


Won't work with rim brakes.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Dec 2019)

I have seen this a few times, but never in real life. I am not brave enough to try it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Eventually the cable ties will wear through the inner tube.


Picture 3 shows the ties are wrapped round the tyre and the rim. The inner tube isn't going to be the problem.


----------



## Threevok (5 Dec 2019)

This guy got his own chains


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOaqqNS_oyY


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Dec 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Picture 3 shows the ties are wrapped round the tyre and the rim. The inner tube isn't going to be the problem.



Ah! I’ll put my monocle back in 🧐 My apologies.


----------



## Threevok (5 Dec 2019)

Here's the original site I saw this at

https://www.bikehacks.com/bikehacks/2010/12/st.html


----------



## mickle (5 Dec 2019)

I'm digging those winter plimsoles.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2019)

How about DIY pop rivet spikes?


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> Yes I have seen that before elsewhere
> 
> I have also seen the DIY spikes using screws


Done the DIY spiked tyres. 3/8" countersunk screws with an inner tube over the heads.


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2019)

Nothing is as loud as a pair of Ice Spiker Pro tyres..... noise for the win !!


----------



## raleighnut (5 Dec 2019)

This is/was my snow bike 








Mind the Trike beats it hands down.


----------



## Threevok (5 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> Nothing is as loud as a pair of Ice Spiker Pro tyres..... noise for the win !!



Yup - rice crispies at 800db


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> Yup - rice crispies at 800db



On steroids - I thought my Snow Studs were loud until I got the Ice Spikers. Poor bloke I rode past on Sunday couldn't work out why my tyres were so loud - the puzzled face as he looked at both tyres. They are rather 'scratchy' climbing 30% cobbled canal bridges


----------



## Threevok (5 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> On steroids - I thought my Snow Studs were loud until I got the Ice Spikers. Poor bloke I rode past on Sunday couldn't work out why my tyres were so loud - the puzzled face as he looked at both tyres. They are rather 'scratchy' climbing 30% cobbled canal bridges



I get people telling me that I have a puncture

At least they can hear me coming 😁


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2019)

Riding in the snow is one of the best ways to hone your control skills and reactions, perhaps the best training of the type there is. Why ruin it? It you want to ride a bike and not slip everywhere you've got the other 363 days of the year to do it.


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> I get people telling me that I have a puncture
> 
> At least they can hear me coming 😁



Plenty of folk didn't hear me at weekend, and with my 'iccle bell'........ Can't win. PS tyres might be off again shortly.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Dec 2019)

On the trike I don't need Ice tyres.
Nice quiet tyres.
Creep up behind them......

…….Then give a nice blast on the "Airzound" and watch them scatter like 'roaches.

Followed by a cheery "thank you" as you  past.
Round here I now find that they move out of the way in plenty of time.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Dec 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've seen that before, years ago - I think before I'd joined up here. An interesting idea, but not on a rim-braked bike like the one illustrated.
> 
> In my experience, *knobbly tyres work quite well in fresh snow so I wonder how much of difference it would actually make?*


exactly this!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Dec 2019)

Hadn't spotted they had rim brakes, bit of rookie mistake by them.


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Dec 2019)

The screws work brilliantly but it's a long job and you really need a tyre liner to prevent the heads squirming and pinching the tube.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Dec 2019)

I tend to just ride really really slowly over the potentially icy parts of my commute... it works.


----------



## mjr (24 Jan 2020)

Sharky said:


> Won't work with rim brakes.


It works fine as long as you unhook the noodle of the V brake. Loads of bikes around here seem to be like that anyway!


----------



## Globalti (24 Jan 2020)

Riding in snow is fine on standard tyres, the narrower the better so they dig down to find grip. A couple of my most memorable mountain bike rides were on snow, one at night in strong moonlight.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2020)

Globalti said:


> Riding in snow is fine on standard tyres, the narrower the better so they dig down to find grip. A couple of my most memorable mountain bike rides were on snow, one at night in strong moonlight.



Whilst it's fresh it's great. Add in a few frozen nights, not so much.


----------

